# Stretching Evaporust



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 12, 2017)

If you run across a bunch of the little glass drops that crafty people use, marbles or even nice clean stream pebbles at a yard sale, pick them up.  Next time you have an oddly shaped part in a too large container and not enough Evaporust, pour in the the marbles!   tThey will take up space and push the liquid up  to cover your part.  If you are really cheap, look for empty cans of spray paint.  The rattler inside is usually a smallish glass marble.  This has been  working very well for me.  When the part is done, just drain the evaporust into a container,  rinse off the marbles and save them for the next treatment.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 12, 2017)

Cool idea, I usually fill a little container and prop up one side and fill just enough to cover what's soaking.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 15, 2017)

Genius!-----------Cowboy


----------

